# Bear Archery Black Bear Bow



## QuackWhacker65

Just bought this bow wondering about how much its worth or u would have givin for it?


thanks for ur help guys


----------



## WindWalker

> Just bought this bow wondering about how much its worth or u would have givin for it?


Not one red cent! Being an invisible bow I would be unable to examine the bow's condition.


----------



## QuackWhacker65

WindWalker said:


> Not one red cent! Being an invisible bow I would be unable to examine the bow's condition.


the bows in good shape a few tiny scratches and some finger prints other than that looks good to me any guess? rough estimate ? ill get pics tommrow


----------



## WindWalker

Bow values for used/older bows are based on condition + today's real value and what someone is willing to pay for it. Hard to give an estimate without thorough exam...which includes drawing and shooting the bow.

What did you pay for it?


----------



## QuackWhacker65

WindWalker said:


> Bow values for used/older bows are based on condition + today's real value and what someone is willing to pay for it. Hard to give an estimate without thorough exam...which includes drawing and shooting the bow.
> 
> What did you pay for it?


lol 50 bucks


----------



## WindWalker

I am not that familiar with the Black Bear (recurve,) but if the bow is in good condition and it fits you, I would have to say you got a very good deal.


----------



## FORESTGUMP

QuackWhacker65 said:


> lol 50 bucks



I hope the lol means that you would like to have your money back for it!


----------



## redbaronx

older Bears in good cosmetic and safe shootable condition go for around $100 on eBay.... some more, some less. for me to want a vintage bow, it has to be in better than just "good" cosmetic condition and it has to look as safe as one just off the production line. While "vintage" is cool and all, I personally have no interest in anything that is just a wall-hanger.


----------



## Jack NZ

I have a BlackBear I bought about 25 years ago,I paid $100 for it then an that was in NZ$,,so around US$50 wouldn't be to far off.
The blackbear is a quite plain bow by Bear standards and mine is the only one I've ever personaly seen.
It has a flat shelf,brown glass back an belly,Stabiliser insert,bare limb tips so you wouldn't want to shoot a Fast flight string on it.
It was made in Gainsville Florida if that means anything to you.
I spent a lot of years wanting a Bear recurve,but they were always out of my price range when they were easy to find here,then when the compound came along all recurves became worth nothing over night so I finaly got one.
Funny thing,,,they shoot no better or worse than the Ben Pearsons and Shakespears I'd shot until then,,,,,had that name though:thumbs_up


----------



## Two Blade

On ebay, recent Black Bear's have sold for as little as $56.00 to as much as $165.00. It would all depend on the condition, the draw weight and how bad someone wanted it. If it's decent, you got a good deal.


----------



## QuackWhacker65

its in awesome shape and very shootable i shot it all day he killed a deer with it and thats about the only time he shot it i love it


----------



## Jack NZ

QuackWhacker65 said:


> its in awesome shape and very shootable i shot it all day he killed a deer with it and thats about the only time he shot it i love it


Man,you just stated it's real value.:darkbeer:


----------



## warped Arrow

QuackWhacker65 said:


> the bows in good shape.......





QuackWhacker65 said:


> its in awesome shape..........


So it is between good and awesome shape? I would love to see pics please. I love the older recurves!!

WA


----------



## Bowjack

The Black Bears were kind of the economy line Bear bows. They typically don't bring a lot of money on the auction site but there is always the exception. $50- $100 is usuallly max


----------

